

How to square any 2-digit number beginning with 5 in just 3 seconds - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2011/12/squaring-2-digit-number-beginning-with.html#links

======
jejones3141
tl;dr: The binomial theorem is your friend.

